
Show HN: Qvault Open Source Password Manager - lanecwagner
https://github.com/Q-Vault/qvault
======
gramakri
This looks like a very good start. What's your plan for monetization and also
mobile apps?

~~~
lanecwagner
The physical cards is our plan for monetization for now. If the community
wants other options then we will probably pursue those!

------
whydoineedthis
looks pretty cool. can it be packaged for mobile? share the encrypted vault
with multiple devices? password vaulting in the browser? im guessing you would
start charging someone money if you built those features, which is cool. keep
going!

~~~
lanecwagner
We plan on doing a mobile version down the line, but we have a lot of features
for desktop to add first

